# Dbol at the end?



## Jt123 (Sep 18, 2011)

Who here has had good success running dbol at the beginning and the end of a cycle?
For example 
1-10 test e 500mg
1-4 dbol 20
8-12 dbol 30mg?


----------



## DLEATO (Sep 18, 2011)

frontloading with dbol is a good method, backloading i see no point.


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 18, 2011)

Upping your dose or adding a compound at the end is good because it helps overcome rising levels of myostatin. You'll put on some water at the end with the dbol, but it'll come off during pct.


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 18, 2011)

There are better options to end with IMO. Look into Super DMZ or a little drier. I had good luck ending with winny on my first cycle.


Plus it makes it feel like you don't have 2 weeks of downtime while you wait for the ester to clear. 


Halo Extreme might be another good one to check out.


----------



## TGB1987 (Sep 19, 2011)

I like using Dbol at the end of a bulk for example I may throw it in to my current cycle because I am winding down toward the end of my test and deca cycle and gains are slowing somewhat so since I am bulking I want to add some extra mass.  I was thinking about anadrol but it may increase the chance of Prolactin based Gyno to flare since I have been running Deca without a prolactin antagonist at a somewhat low dose.  So my advice is if you are bulking and this is not your first cycle you can add dbol at the end.  Dbol works great at the begining for a kickstart.  IF you are going for leaner gains do as Sloppy J suggested and look into a SuperDMZ, or Turinabol, Anavar, Halo Extreme , or Cyanostane Rx to harden up at the end and lean mass.


----------



## Jt123 (Sep 19, 2011)

I was thinking of halodrol or super dmz but I am about 6 weeks into the cycle I mentioned above..I already had the dbol on hand but I also have Winny. But this cycle was more of a bulk so that's why I was considering dbol over the winny


----------



## TGB1987 (Sep 19, 2011)

I'd go with the Dianabol in that situation.


----------



## GMO (Sep 19, 2011)

tgb1987 said:


> i'd go with the dianabol in that situation.




+1


----------



## Jt123 (Sep 19, 2011)

Dbol it is! Since I ran it the first few weeks do you guys think it will have much less effect at the end?


----------



## EATSCHILDREN (Sep 19, 2011)

Should have an increased effect considering you have the test built up in your system.  If you think pumps with dbol are good wait for dbol with the pumps you experience at the end of a cycle.


----------



## Jt123 (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm pretty pumped. Alot of people said it's depressing going into pct from dbol because of the weight loss but since it's water weight I won't mind


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah you might not fill out your clothes quite as well after dropping some water but you'll definitely look better with your shirt off. I swear I looked bigger after my four week dbol kickstart than I did by the end of the cycle lol , maybe just because the change was so rapid I noticed it more though


----------



## TGB1987 (Sep 19, 2011)

Dbol is an amazing compound that can cause rapid growth of muscle and increases in strength.  Hard to not like that lol.


----------



## GMO (Sep 19, 2011)

EATSCHILDREN said:


> Should have an increased effect considering you have the test built up in your system.  If you think pumps with dbol are good wait for dbol with the pumps you experience at the end of a cycle.




^^^This

The synergy of d-bol and test is amazing.  I always recommend running it in weeks 5+ to take advantage of this.  Prop is a much better kickstart...


----------



## Hell (Sep 19, 2011)

GMO said:


> The synergy of d-bol and test is amazing.  I always recommend running it in weeks 5+ to take advantage of this.  Prop is a much better kickstart...



^^^^
This!


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 19, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> Dbol is an amazing compound that can cause rapid growth of muscle and increases in strength. Hard to not like that lol.


 

Seriously, and the pumps are unreal! Pretty sure I got some new stretchmarks just from how tight my skin was after every workout lol


----------



## pieguy (Sep 19, 2011)

Dbol left me in so much pain after tire flips and deadlifting. Shit's amazing for str gains though


----------



## Jt123 (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah I'm convinced. I didn't really get much synergy because I stopped dbol early cause of gyno but I'm gonna run letro at .5mg eod with dbol at the end to make sure it doesn't flare up. I am currently on aromasin and nolva and that has done the job but I'm almost out of aromasin so I'll just run letro. Sound good?


----------



## tyzero89 (Sep 19, 2011)

not to hijack the thread, but could dbol be ran for say 6 weeks? what is the longest you guys have run it for? Im on week 7 of a 14 week cycle and was planning on starting the dbol on week 10 but if i can start it next week that would be awesome.


----------



## GMO (Sep 19, 2011)

tyzero89 said:


> not to hijack the thread, but could dbol be ran for say 6 weeks? what is the longest you guys have run it for? Im on week 7 of a 14 week cycle and was planning on starting the dbol on week 10 but if i can start it next week that would be awesome.




Yes, I always recommend runs of 6 weeks with d-bol.  After six weeks though, gains tend to taper off.



Jt123 said:


> Yeah I'm convinced. I didn't really get much  synergy because I stopped dbol early cause of gyno but I'm gonna run  letro at .5mg eod with dbol at the end to make sure it doesn't flare up.  I am currently on aromasin and nolva and that has done the job but I'm  almost out of aromasin so I'll just run letro. Sound good?



Get more Aromasin.  Letro almost always causes estro rebound if Aromasin is not used as part of the protocol.

Run the aromasin with 10mg of Nolva ED, and you shouldn't have any gyno issues.  I get gyno with d-bol and test as well, and that is what I do.


----------



## EATSCHILDREN (Sep 19, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> Seriously, and the pumps are unreal! Pretty sure I got some new stretchmarks just from how tight my skin was after every workout lol



Haha, life is good, life on test and dbol is greater


----------



## Dyers Eve (Sep 19, 2011)

GMO said:


> ^^^This
> 
> The synergy of d-bol and test is amazing.  I always recommend running it in weeks 5+ to take advantage of this.  Prop is a much better kickstart...


This intrigues me. 
How would you set up a 10 (or 12 if its better) week cycle of test e 500mg/wk, with a test prop kick start and dbol at the end.


----------



## GMO (Sep 19, 2011)

Wk 1-12 Test E 500mg-750mg
Wk 1-4 Test Prop 75-100mg eod
Wk 8-13 D-bol 30-50mg ED (This will also combat the increased myostatin levels that occur)
Wk 1-13 Aromasin 12.5mg-25mg ED
Wk 1-12 hcg 250-500iu 2x/wk

(Doses dependent upon individual) 

PCT

Clomid 100/100/75/50 
Aromasin 25/25/12.5/12.5


----------



## Dyers Eve (Sep 19, 2011)

GMO said:


> Wk 1-12 Test E 500mg-750mg
> Wk 1-4 Test Prop 75-100mg eod
> Wk 8-13 D-bol 30-50mg ED (This will also combat the increased myostatin levels that occur)
> Wk 1-13 Aromasin 12.5mg-25mg ED
> ...


That looks VERY tempting. TY. 
One quick question. You would stop the hcg at week 12 and not week 14 with the above plan?


----------



## Jt123 (Sep 19, 2011)

GMO said:


> Yes, I always recommend runs of 6 weeks with d-bol.  After six weeks though, gains tend to taper off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm almost out of aromasin tabs and was gonna order more from a research site but they have been out of stock lately, I've run letro before but I shouldn't get rebound from such a low dose and even if i do get rebound I would start nolva and clomid for pct right after. Wouldn't that help with rebound?


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 19, 2011)

It won't stop the rebound, but it'll prevent you from getting gyno from it


----------



## Jt123 (Sep 19, 2011)

Isn't that what you want to prevent from rebound?


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah afaik that's the only real issue, just clarifying that it won't actually prevent a rise in estrogen just the worst side effects 

btw formestane is also a suicidal AI, you can get forma stanzol if you choose to go that route


----------



## GMO (Sep 19, 2011)

Dyers Eve said:


> That looks VERY tempting. TY.
> One quick question. You would stop the hcg at week 12 and not week 14 with the above plan?



Yes, I stop after my last shot of test, and then usually blast 1000iu eod while the test clears.


----------



## Jt123 (Sep 19, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> Yeah afaik that's the only real issue, just clarifying that it won't actually prevent a rise in estrogen just the worst side effects
> 
> btw formestane is also a suicidal AI, you can get forma stanzol if you choose to go that route



I have some CEL formestane so should that be added to nolva and clomid during pct?..btw aromasin is back in stock so I'm gonna order some this week


----------

